

Google Cancels Android Event - joshbaptiste
http://androidandme.com/2012/10/news/google-cancels-android-event-the-playground-is-closed/

======
ensmotko
I'm sorry to see the event canceled, I was looking forward to it. Hopefully it
won't be pushed back too far.

